# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  pics of Mariusz Pudzianowski

## jkddave

World Strongest Man, Mariusz Pudzianowski

----------


## jkddave

a few more

----------


## jkddave

last ones

----------


## nsa

Super Mariusz rules. This guy is a monster.

----------


## Be Real

> World Strongest Man, Mariusz Pudzianowski


if he is so strong why is he lifting those womens dumbells?

----------


## Aboot

My favourite picture of him.

----------


## TooSmall

> if he is so strong why is he lifting those womens dumbells?



its a photo shoot, who cares what weight he has

the guy is an absolute beast

----------


## workdude

The man is a monster...

----------


## Nicky B

Iam a fan of Mariusz Pudzianowski because he is huge but with low bodyfat unlike other WSM people who are all bloated lookin

----------


## nsa

It almost looks like he cuts in prep for strongman comps, im sure he doesn't but no one is that low in BF% for strong man comps, not joko not masnus, no one other than super mariusz. All i have to say is he must be running a ****load of tren .

----------


## Jack87

Anyone have any idea the end result of the drunk driving accident he was in?
Mariusz Pudzianowski is one of my favorites, but last news was he was in alot
of serious chit over killing someone in an accident while he was drunk...

----------


## nsa

Yeah, im curious about that also. Alot of talk about it when i happened, but what was the end result? I remember him saying something along the lines of not doing strong man comps anymore because of it.

----------


## inevitable

o dam...

----------


## frank_frank

i wonder what his cycles look like

----------


## nsa

Lots of test, tren , IGF-1, HgH and slin. The other things are probably only depending on his needs at the time, but those are most likely the regular components.

----------


## Jack87

He's from Poland, so you know he had to run a ton of Omnadrens...
Just my .02 cents, but if they made it in your backyard and it was 
easy to get you know you would probably use it too...




> Lots of test, tren, IGF-1, HgH and slin. The other things are probably only depending on his needs at the time, but those are most likely the regular components.

----------


## nsa

Good point Buff, add that to the list of compounds...

----------


## Jack87

Yeah to me he has that look of running alot of Omna's...
A little water rentention even with the anti-estrogens
I'm sure he's running. He's built like a fuking tank though...




> Good point Buff, add that to the list of compounds...

----------


## Sage

poland is a heaven for aas.............. :Smilie:

----------


## D-END

he's the only strongman that looks like an athlete.

----------


## RATM

i think he's natural. or maybe cybergenics

----------


## rich123

I believe his stats are 6 ft. 288lbs 21 inch arms

----------


## nsa

> I believe his stats are 6 ft. 288lbs 21 inch arms


Ripped.

----------


## XxElitexX

i agree...thats impressive for a strongman.

----------


## BigRandy

thats impressive for anyone

----------


## muscleboy25

last time i watched him on espn...his stats were at 6' 291.

----------


## houseofpain

he is definately an imporessive human being. sucks to hear about the drunk driving accident. hope all is well with MP
~HOP

----------


## runko

cool

----------


## collar

even tho all those world strongest men are on roids 

he got detected with it 
others didnt 
so he got disqaulified this was....... not sure when actually

----------


## Nicky B

> even tho all those world strongest men are on roids 
> 
> he got detected with it 
> others didnt 
> so he got disqaulified this was....... not sure when actually


He didn't fail with AS that's whats funny it was a recreational drug.

----------


## collar

oh really?? hehehe
now thats funny

----------


## bigJJ

Hiya bros.

I saw Mariusz perform live at the Venice Beach qualifiers for the WSM this year. It was my first time seeing WSM live, though I've been a fan of the sport for a while now. All I can say is, as big as Mariusz looks by himself, he is positively small compared to the other guys competing. Which made it so much cooler when he won...lol.

Look out for Jesse Marunde this year too! He came in a close second to Mariusz. Though, honestly, my money is on Zadrudas Zavickas.

----------


## bigJJ

Zavickas and Svend Karlsen. Not cut, but damn they're strong!

----------


## Death

These guys are athletes in a league of their own, anything you take can only enhance the power that already lies within...... Its just so inspirational to watch an WSM event.......

----------


## S.P.G

he is a big thats for sure..

----------


## *Narkissos*

I"m definately a fan

----------


## bigcity

Big fan to

----------


## Squatman51

hes the man, good body and power to go with it

----------


## SHAOKAHN

I've always been a fan of Mariusz (being part polish myself), but Zavickas is the man IMO.

----------


## decadbal

he is the bombdiggity

----------


## chest6

> Hiya bros.
> 
> I saw Mariusz perform live at the Venice Beach qualifiers for the WSM this year. It was my first time seeing WSM live, though I've been a fan of the sport for a while now. All I can say is, as big as Mariusz looks by himself, he is positively small compared to the other guys competing. Which made it so much cooler when he won...lol.
> 
> Look out for Jesse Marunde this year too! He came in a close second to Mariusz. Though, honestly, my money is on Zadrudas Zavickas.


deadlift with overhand grip wtf

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Zavickas and Svend Karlsen. Not cut, but damn they're strong!


svend was a pretty good bodybuilder before he turned strongman. He was even a pro. Not olympia quality but he has a sick tapper

http://www.power-viking.com/zpictures/bodybuild.html#

----------


## Kärnfysikern

and his guns in the dubbel biceps looks damn good.

----------


## LeanMeOut

Guy is a monster!

----------


## BoxerTricks07

pudz is on a whole new level the guy could compete in in major bb events and is #1 in WSM i doubt peeps like ruhl could walk up a flight of stairs without having a heart attack never mind carrying weight at reasonable speed, got to give it to him

----------


## BgMc31

way to bump a 4yr old thread!!! LOL!!!!

----------


## BoxerTricks07

lol iv only just seen it mate

----------


## Natureboy71

Great thead to revive. I have been a fan forever and Marius reclaimed his title back in 08 from Phil Pfister.

Marius has to be the ultimate complete athlete. No-one even comes close.

I just don't know how he could have the cardio endurance he does if he is on tons of tren though.

----------


## BgMc31

> Great thead to revive. I have been a fan forever and Marius reclaimed his title back in 08 from Phil Pfister.
> 
> Marius has to be the ultimate complete athlete. *No-one even comes close.*
> 
> I just don't know how he could have the cardio endurance he does if he is on tons of tren though.



Wrong!!! He was losing to Derrick Poundstone until the last event when the stone slipped off the podium costing Derrick the win. He's never won the Arnold (has never finished better than 3rd). Mariusz is great but Zydrunas Savickas and Derrick Poundstone are nipping at his heals and if it weren't for the IFSA/WSMSS split, Mariusz would not have won 5 WSM crowns.

The WSM constest isn't the only contest worth relevance. The Arnold (in the strongman world) as well as Fortissimus is just as prestigious. But WSM gets the most publicity because it's on ESPN.

----------


## c-Z

Polish people are just insane...... A guy I know who grew up in poland...... Hes a decent size but you wouldnt expect him to be as strong as he is..... He works with my uncle... And ive heard stories of this guy lifting front end of car of the ground and shit. Not to mention him and his ex wife were both champion kick boxers in poland.

----------

